# Nordest Bardino 3 Build (Now with full build photos)



## 325racer (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been gathering parts since late November to build up a Nordest Bardino 3. Can't fully explain my reasoning for this frame. But I liked the geometry, style, color, etc.

Build will hopefully happen this week, but here's a little previous of some of the parts.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice, I have the Bardino 2 LTD  

What Fork are you going with? 

27.5+ or 29'er?


----------



## 325racer (Oct 31, 2011)

Lyric, 29"
Build is happening tomorrow, more photos to come.


----------



## 325racer (Oct 31, 2011)

At the start of the day today (forgot to put the fork in the photo). Not quite done yet. Crank and chainring pictured are not what ended up on the build.


----------



## Jake From State Farm (Oct 1, 2021)

I fancy that frame!!
never come across Nordest during my HT hunt, wish i had. 

Looking forward to a ride report....


----------



## 325racer (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's the finalized build!

Nordest Bardino 3 Large
Rockshox Lyric Ultimate (with custom decals from Slik Graphics)
Eagle X01 AXS
5Dev Limited Edition Kashima cranks
5Dev 32mm Ti Stem
Chris King Headset
Chris King Bottom Bracket
Better Bolts Ti Bolt Kit (rotors, brakes, bottle mounts, AXS pivot, B Screw, Limit screws)
XTR Trail Pedals
Diety Skywire 25mm rise bars
Magura MT7 Raceline brakes
Magura MDR-P rotors 203mm front, 180 rear
LightBicyle AM/EN 933 Rims
Onyx Classic hubs
Reserve Filmore valve 
Versus Trail tires (blue splatter)
OneUp 210mm Dropper (reduced to 200mm)
Ergon SM Enduro Comp Saddle
Ergon GE1 Evo grips
Wolftooth Magura dropper lever
Magura Sram matchmaker
Arundel Grypto bottle cage
OneUp pump and tool kit


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

Whoa, congrats! I really like what they are doing.


----------



## 325racer (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks! Had to travel for work this week so first ride will be this weekend.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

I really love the look of the Nordest Bardino V3…especially with that old school BMX style gusset/brace. I had a Bardino V 2 and planned to run 29x2.6” tire but unfortunately the biggest tire I could run was a 29x2.35 and even then I only had a few mm between the tire and the chainstay. How is the room for bigger tires on the V3? I think this was a pic with a 29x2.4” tire:


----------



## 325racer (Oct 31, 2011)

V3 has a Ton of clearance, could probably run a 29 x 2.6. I'll photo and measure later.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

I have 29x2.4 minions on my Bardino V2 LTD with heaps of room


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

theMISSIONARY said:


> I have 29x2.4 minions on my Bardino V2 LTD with heaps of room


Interesting. Pedro advertised them as being able to run 29x2.6 but when I could not even fit a 2.4” tire I reached out to him. He did not seem totally surprised that I could not fit a 2.6 but was surprised I could not fit a 2.4…


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

I ended up going with a mullet setup and probably would have kept it long term but the large frame was a bit too big. If the V3 has room for a 29x2.6 I going to look at the M/L size. Pic of the V2 mullet.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

my V2 LTD its the medium


----------



## 325racer (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's some photo's of V3 clearance with a 2.4 that measures 2.35 at the knobs and 2.4 at the sidewall. There's a little less than .5" clearance on each side to the chainstays.

Top down (seatstays)









bottom up (chainstays)

















non-drive side chainstay, probably the tightest clearance. Probably closer to .4" than 
.5"


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Yep looks the same as my V2, I am planning on putting the plus-size wheelset(27.5x2.8) off my Remedy onto mine at some point.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

325racer said:


> Here's some photo's of V3 clearance with a 2.4 that measures 2.35 at the knobs and 2.4 at the sidewall. bottom up (chainstays)
> View attachment 1990086
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting these pics. Definitely more room than I had on the V2.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

theMISSIONARY said:


> Yep looks the same as my V2, I am planning on putting the plus-size wheelset(27.5x2.8) off my Remedy onto mine at some point.


You should have no problem with the 27.5x2.8. When I switched to a mullet setup on my Bardino I used a 3.0 initially but it did rub the chain stays on hard technical climbs so I switched to a 2.8 and it fit without issue.


----------



## 325racer (Oct 31, 2011)

I am loving this bike!! Climbs like a dream (as much as climbing can be a dream) descends Wicked Awesome (yes I grew up in New England). I'm starting to PR stuff even over a full suspension rig.

I've cleaned at least one climb that is usually quite challenging, while a hardtail, it's actually incredibly compliant, especially compared to my Full rigid China carbon frame.

Only thing I'm not currently happy with is my chainstay guard. I bought and adapted the Forbidden protector, but it's just not working/fitting how I want it to.

Here's a shot from today from the top of our local volcano.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Those Kashima color 5dev cranks look awesome. How are they on the trail?


----------



## 325racer (Oct 31, 2011)

Funoutside said:


> Those Kashima color 5dev cranks look awesome. How are they on the trail?


So far, pretty awesome. These are 170, I've always used 175 before. These are nice and solid and spin up pretty easily. Haven't had any pedal/crank strikes, but that can be rigid, shorter cranks and BB height.

My other bikes are a light XC rigid with XX1 Carbon cranks and my other bike is a full suspension with basic Raceface cranks.


----------

